# grips



## chad10 (May 10, 2009)

What kind of grips can I get for my xd45 or ruger 345 and how much are they


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Well - you've asked about a laser and about grips for an XD. If your bent on getting gizmos, what about a laser grip? As for cost, you probably don't want to know. :mrgreen:

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/SpringfieldArmory/LG445/tabid/315/Default.aspx


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

There are no grips for polymer framed guns! You can get the frame stipled but that's about it. There are laser modules that fit some polymer guns but no grips.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Spend the money on practice ammunition and range time, not on gizmos and add-ons.

There are no gimmicks or miracle cures which will absolve you from the need to practice and maintain your shooting skills.
Translation: Nothing you can buy is gonna make learning to shoot any easier.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

People love all that James Bond slash GI Joe stuff a lot these days. It's enough for me to feed the beasts to even think about a pedometer or laser rump scratcher. Got to love Hollywood. 

Nothing takes the place of practice. People will tell you that you need it because you acquire targets faster or follow up shots etc. Thing is that is another thing to go wrong and when the time comes that is one more thing to think about. 

Go to one of those tactical shops and look around. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Note sure about your model's but some companies make 'slip-on's' or tactical grip gloves that slide on over the grip to offer more purchase or change profile, texture etc. 

Google some makers like : 

Hogue, Pachmayr etc.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Seriously. Are you in a "Pimp My XD" competition? Before you ask, yes, there are plenty of after-market finishes options and pretty much every color imaginable (including digital camo) that you can have your gun painted in. 

And yes, you can get a bayonet that will fit on the rail.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

> And yes, you can get a bayonet that will fit on the rail.


Pics!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> And yes, you can get a bayonet that will fit on the rail.


Can I get a grenade launcher to fit on the rail too?? OH man.... gotta hurry and get my camo's.:anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

> And yes, you can get a bayonet that will fit on the rail.





clanger said:


> Pics!


Click Here

:smt075:smt171


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> Pics!












http://www.laserlyte.com/New_Products/New_PB_1.html


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

!!! 

I tought he was joking! 

See 'take the tactical test' for more info on that... 

Still 'hopeless'.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

:anim_lol:

So now you can take a knife, and a gun, to a knife fight? 

That's freakin' retarted. 

:anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> :anim_lol:
> 
> So now you can take a knife, and a gun, to a knife fight?
> 
> :anim_lol:


Yeah, good luck finding a holster for that. I would highly recommend against "Mexican" carry with that set up. :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

clanger said:


> !!!
> 
> I tought he was joking!


+1...I did too. I guess the grenade launcher is out of the question?:anim_lol:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> I would highly recommend against "Mexican" carry with that set up. :smt033


The thought made me wince a little... :smt082


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

tekhead1219 said:


> +1...I did too. I guess the grenade launcher is out of the question?:anim_lol:


Where's the pic of that over-tactical'ed AR when ya need it...?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

clanger said:


> Where's the pic of that over-tactical'ed AR when ya need it...?












OR


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

The top one is the one I was refering to.... :anim_lol:

The bottom one is on my 'Dear Santa' list, complete with opperator. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> Yeah, good luck finding a holster for that. I would highly recommend against "Mexican" carry with that set up. :smt033


I think you call that the Bobbit method in that case :nutkick::smt163:smt075


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I think you call that the Bobbit method in that case :nutkick::smt163:smt075


:anim_lol::smt082:smt023


----------



## FlaChef (Dec 31, 2008)

http://thedemotivators.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/accessories.jpg


----------

